
Err – The Pluggable Chatbot - nikolay
http://errbot.net/
======
gingerlime
Looks interesting, curious about the motivation for creating it and the
differences / advantages over hubot? (other than the obvious different choice
of language).

Perhaps I missed it, because there's plenty of documentation, which is great
of course, but I somehow felt a bit overwhelmed with detail so couldn't really
see the wood for the trees.

EDIT: a few key differences as far as I could spot (although not sure what's
the most fundamental difference):

* plugins can be dynamically loaded (e.g. from a git url), even via the chat interface itself.

* more focus on security / permissions to administer (I'm guessing that's also partially connected to the dynamic nature of plugins, because without security it's very easy to mess things up)

* plugin eco-system seems a bit thin(?) could only find a strange list to github repos[1]

* built-in per-plugin persistence (not sure how it is actually stored though)

[1]
[https://github.com/gbin/err/blob/master/errbot/repos.py](https://github.com/gbin/err/blob/master/errbot/repos.py)

~~~
gbin
To add to your list here are few slides I presented at the last chatops meetup
in SFO about errbot with some more emphasis on plugin development:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1YnQaz5bMr5PJNYEJzjKm...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1YnQaz5bMr5PJNYEJzjKmmr5w9OqjKLCMg-
VLf5q6tYE/edit?usp=sharing)

------
jhgg
Very nice. I've been working on a Slack specific alternate to Hubot called
Jeev. Although it's not 100% ready yet, and there are still some bugs. We use
it on our company slack for quite a few things:

[https://github.com/jhgg/jeev](https://github.com/jhgg/jeev)

Here's an example of one of the more intricate modules we've open sourced:

[https://github.com/jhgg/jeev-jiracache](https://github.com/jhgg/jeev-
jiracache)

------
Perceptes
Guillaume, the author of Err, gave a presentation on it at the last ChatOps
meetup in San Francisco:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_HDq14oI8Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_HDq14oI8Q)

------
armabiz
For those who is new to Chatops word, here is pretty energetic 20min talk
about ChatOps benefits from real experience in GitHub.

"ChatOps: Technology and Philosophy"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhzxnY7FIvg1](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhzxnY7FIvg1)

